# trust no one :(



## Saturniidae (May 8, 2020)

It my fault for trusting people.
I found a great turnip price and someone that was willing to let me make two trips.
They gave me ten minutes and I rushed as quickly as possible to empty out everything in my pockets behind my nook cranny because i had opened my gate to my coworkers to sell their fruit (I would invite them but they knew to ask me before taking anything rule because my island is a work in progress and i dont have much time to play because ive been working non stop and sometimes im just too exhausted when i get home ) and i ended the session to invite them back when i reopened my gate from selling my turnips. I opened my gate and went to deposit my bells but i had a phone call so i walked away from my switch. some thirty minutes later i come back to majority of my fruit trees and bell trees shaken some hybrid flowers , all my seashells ,furniture and extra diy on my beach materials and mile tickets worst of all the stuff i left behind my nook that included nook mile furniture that i was able to find some one to trade colors with me white street lamps and the blue and green playground gym and the cherry blossom diy furnitures that i missed in april due to work that ive been looking for, that someone on gamefaqs sold to me everything gone. i opened the group chat and i see someone saying to put my stuff back. i dont know why but i just started crying. i messaged my coworker that stole my stuff just asking for my stuff back .. the said "it wasn't them it was their daughter"  and guilted me saying that she's crying which i know is a lie . then proceeded to say that its just a game and am i really upset over something like that. but what they didnt know is that im already having a very hard time personally work is exhausting and animal crossing was the only thing i was really looking forward to this year. it wouldn't have mattered but im not far in the game you know .... their island is practically done but still why lie and steal from me . and try to make me feel like crap for getting upset. i dont feel like playing anymore . and its my fault because i had them as best friends. why lie to me though i just don't understand. i know its just a game but its still not right


----------



## Mgoetz44 (May 8, 2020)

I would cry too. Even if it was their daughter they still need to give your stuff back. What kind of lesson are they teaching her by letting her steal and get away with it?


----------



## Elov (May 8, 2020)

Wow wtf? That is literally so petty. A grown adult with a kid stealing from their real life coworker in a game, and then turning around and lying to you about it? If possible I would cut ties with that relationship as much as possible. That is absolutely ridiculous.

Edit: If it's any condolence, it's better your coworker showed you their true colors now, rather than later. At least now you know not to trust them from now on, and can have your guard up around them, in case they try screwing you over/taking advantage of you in a worse way than animal crossing.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 8, 2020)

Do you work at a zoo? Because that coworker is an animal. If it is “just a game” and their daughter really did take it, be a parent and teach the child it was wrong. I know it’s a lie, but still it makes them look horrible either way.


----------



## Rosie Moon (May 8, 2020)

“It’s just a game” is the most pathetic excuse and I hate when people use it. Who cares if it’s “just a game”? It’s something that you enjoy, that you’ve put time and effort into, that makes you happy, and this person has taken that from you. That’s not acceptable.

I have some spare hybrids I’d be willing to give you if you like


----------



## moon_child (May 8, 2020)

I would’ve understood if this was a complete stranger but to do this to a coworker wow.  That’s just unacceptable to me, kid or not.


----------



## Llunavale (May 8, 2020)

That coworker sounds like an utter scumbag.

Please...I feel like I say this in every thread...stop adding people you aren't _actually close with_ as best friends. There's really no need to do this. The only difference between a normal friend and a best friend is that best friends can seriously goof up your town. Look if you're reading this and you also have people you aren't actually friends with, IRL, who you actually trust 100%, on your best friends list - REMOVE THEM - there's NO point them being best friends! AHH.

I feel like I get more and more worked up about this but it's _so easy_ to avoid, just don't best friend people who clearly aren't your actual friends T-T


----------



## Blueskyy (May 8, 2020)

Llunavale said:


> That coworker sounds like an utter scumbag.
> 
> Please...I feel like I say this in every thread...stop adding people you aren't _actually close with_ as best friends. I don't get why people do this. The only difference between a normal friend and a best friend is that best friends can seriously goof up your town. I just...can't comprehend why people do this. Look if you're reading this and you also have people you aren't actually friends with, IRL, who you actually trust 100%, on your best friends list - REMOVE THEM - there's NO point them being best friends! AHH.
> 
> I feel like I get more and more worked up about this but it's _so easy_ to avoid, just don't best friend people who clearly aren't your actual friends T-T


I agree you also shouldn’t open gates and step away from the game, but to have coworkers you see everyday to do this to you is gross.


----------



## Kadori (May 8, 2020)

Llunavale said:


> That coworker sounds like an utter scumbag.
> 
> Please...I feel like I say this in every thread...stop adding people you aren't _actually close with_ as best friends. I don't get why people do this. The only difference between a normal friend and a best friend is that best friends can seriously goof up your town. I just...can't comprehend why people do this. Look if you're reading this and you also have people you aren't actually friends with, IRL, who you actually trust 100%, on your best friends list - REMOVE THEM - there's NO point them being best friends! AHH.
> 
> I feel like I get more and more worked up about this but it's _so easy_ to avoid, just don't best friend people who clearly aren't your actual friends T-T


I disagree. this is a person that you work with. someone you might even see everyday. why doubt them?? the "coworker" is a completely horrible person for doing that to them and trying to push the blame around. srsly. but i see where you are coming from..

I know this won't help with the horrible feeling that you're feeling now but I hope I can dampen it. I can help with any of the flowers you might have lost but it'll take me some time. I hope you don't quit  and just take a breather, a break, or whatever you need to do to just focus on yourself and take care of yourself but i understand if you'd want to. This wasn't a "life happens" type of thing. this was intentional and I hope you don't ever let this person have that sort of control over you. Please be well.


----------



## astoria (May 8, 2020)

I’m sorry that happened to you. Next time just put things in your house storage or drop them in your house and put a fence around your house so no one can take it.


----------



## Llunavale (May 8, 2020)

Kadori said:


> I disagree. this is a person that you work with. someone you might even see everyday. why doubt them?? the "coworker" is a completely horrible person.


I don't disagree - the coworker is a scumbag, like I said - but please, if they're not actually a close friend, someone you trust, someone you'd actually consider a best friend, why add them as such?

That feature isn't some status symbol. It's not some way to declare to a person you like them and you think they're a cool person. It literally gives them and _anyone playing as them, on their Switch_ permission to *seriously* mess up your town. If you're that close with a coworker then...fair enough. Add them. Clearly this coworker isn't that close otherwise they'd actually have made an effort to resolve an issue they can clearly resolve.

Just be more careful with who you're adding. I don't care if you disagree with me or not in this particular case. I see threads like this every single day. Here. Reddit. Discord. It happens all the time and there's no reason it should (to this extent at least). Just think about who you're adding. I also see my supermarket cashier every day, we're on a name basis, I still wouldn't add them as a best friend in game because they just ain't that to me.

Imagine it wasn't labeled 'Best Friends' but was a list of people who can edit your town (_which is exactly what it is_). Literally the list was called 'Town Editors' or something and it explicity said 'These people can edit your town, dig up flowers, without any repercussions' (_which is exactly the case_) - would you still add them then? Just some coworker you see every day...?


----------



## astoria (May 8, 2020)

Llunavale said:


> I don't disagree - the coworker is a scumbag, like I said - but come ON, if they're not actually a close friend, someone you trust, someone you'd actually consider a best friend, why add them as such???
> 
> That feature isn't some status symbol. It's not some way to declare to a person you like them and you think they're a cool person. It literally gives them and _anyone playing as them, on their Switch_ permission to SERIOUSLY mess up your town. If you're that close with a coworker then...fair enough. Add them. Clearly this coworker isn't that close otherwise they'd actually have made an effort to resolve an issue they can clearly resolve.
> 
> Just be more careful with who you're adding. I don't care if you disagree with me or not in this particular case. I see threads like this every single day. Here. Reddit. Discord. It happens all the time and there's no reason it should. Just think about who you're added. I also see my damn supermarket clerk every day, we're on a name basis, I still wouldn't add them as a best friend in game because they just ain't that to me.


It doesn’t say that they added them as a best friend. They emptied out their pockets and they stole the dropped items.

Edit: never mind I skimmed the post and didn’t see that part


----------



## Pyoopi (May 8, 2020)

I almost feel like both of their statements were lies. They're hiding behind their kid essentially. Lets assume it was their kid who yanked everything, but why not return the items? Why are they making themselves justified because the "kid" feels bad, that they should keep the stolen materials? Screw the kid and their phantom crocodile tears. Would they do this if their kid stole a lollipop at a store and be like, "It's just a piece of candy!!" It's dumb. This makes me so mad. 

I'd remove them and make it apparent that you don't like their poopiness (can't swear-oof). 

Also, OP, I have white street lamps and the blue-green jungle gym. We can swap colors if that's cool.


----------



## Llunavale (May 8, 2020)

astoria said:


> It doesn’t say that they added them as a best friend. They emptied out their pockets and they stole the dropped items.


It clearly says they had them as best friends towards the bottom of the post.

Edit: Right here - and this is what allowed them to steal flowers and such.


Saturniidae said:


> and its my fault because i had them as best friends.


----------



## astoria (May 8, 2020)

Llunavale said:


> It clearly says they had them as best friends towards the bottom of the post.


I actually just read the first part of their post and skimmed it so I didn’t see that part, my bad.


----------



## Arckaniel (May 8, 2020)

They should have just returned it if there "daughter" is the one who took it, I mean come on it's common sense. Their daughter should be taught a lesson, just because she "cried" doesn't mean she should be let go off the very stupid and selfish thing she did, ughhh such parents are so annoying, proves how they only care about themselves when they pushed the blame to you when clearly, it's their daughter's fault. Such crappy coworkers you have, I'm so sorry for your lost, it may just be a game but you worked hard for those things and it's a shame that some people don't have the decency to do what's right in such situation...


----------



## Kyneria (May 8, 2020)

I'm sorry about what happened.

I'm not a parent, but I'm pretty sure that the good way to proceed here is give back the items teaching your kid a lesson about not taking what it doesn't belong to them. So yeah they are blatantly using the kid excuse and trying to guilt trip you.

For now on, just add to best friends people you know won't ruin your island. And don't think people you know irl = permission. I have troll friends that I won't ever add to my bf list, and other online friends that I have on my bf list and have even helped me with my flower invasion when I TT once.


----------



## Kadori (May 8, 2020)

Llunavale said:


> I don't disagree - the coworker is a scumbag, like I said - but come ON, if they're not actually a close friend, someone you trust, someone you'd actually consider a best friend, why add them as such???
> 
> That feature isn't some status symbol. It's not some way to declare to a person you like them and you think they're a cool person. It literally gives them and _anyone playing as them, on their Switch_ permission to SERIOUSLY mess up your town. If you're that close with a coworker then...fair enough. Add them. Clearly this coworker isn't that close otherwise they'd actually have made an effort to resolve an issue they can clearly resolve.
> 
> ...


Yeah i understand that.. I just wish you couldv'e put it more nicely? idk i know it's good to be blunt but this person is already feeling a bit down and they're gonna see them and be reminded of what happened. And they probably understand the result of their actions. what you said is true but at the sametime meh? like I'm a pretty trusting person when it comes to IRL ppl i know. I'm a snowflake idk LOL


----------



## brockbrock (May 8, 2020)

What can we do to help you? I have some spare hybrids, namely mums, hyacinths and pansies.

I can order some white street lamps, too.

Let know what we can do to help ease the sting! I’m so sorry you were robbed!


----------



## meggiewes (May 8, 2020)

I'm a pretty easygoing person, but if someone I knew IRL did that to me and they knew better (being another adult), I would be really tempted to give them the good old what comes around goes around. Is it nice of me? No, not at all. But some people understand that more than trying to explain to them what they did was rotten.


----------



## JKDOS (May 8, 2020)

Kadori said:


> I disagree. this is a person that you work with. someone you might even see everyday. why doubt them??



It depends on where you work, and the ethics your workplace practices. If you work at a low end place like retail or a restaurant, or even a warehouse, I would never trust your coworker. If you work in an office, you're probably safer, unless the coworkers there are known to gossip about each other,* steal lunches*, and start quarrels.


----------



## Kadori (May 8, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> It depends on where you work, and the ethics your workplace practices. If you work at a low end place like retail or a restaurant, or even a warehouse, I would never trust your coworker. If you work in an office, you're probably safer, unless the coworkers there are known to gossip about each other,* steal lunches*, and start quarrels.


yeah then it's proabably just me.. because I'm great friends with my co-workers and i used to work retail. Why is the world like this sometimes..


----------



## elo-chan (May 8, 2020)

I've been in a similar situation (but thankfully not as infuriating). My actual best friend IRL can sometimes be a troll but I still added him as my best friend. First week into the game and he stole a couple of my hybrids and I was like...wtf man. Lmao. I clearly let him know that upset me and he didn't do it again. But he still frequently "teases" me when we're playing together in voice chat and acts as if hes about to take a flower or DIY or something. I'm tempted to just fence all my stuff in when he comes over!! Lol


----------



## CuriousCharli (May 8, 2020)

I'm actually really miffed. A grown adult with a child making excuses knowing that they did wrong and then making you feel bad and making even more excuses, just own up like the adult you are, appologise and return the stuff you stole. No, gotta say this kid stole it, probably not even the kid but if it was me? My parents would be hounding me for stealing. Question why they ain't. Question why they wanna be a trash monkey and blame you and guilt you. THEY should know what its like to work and work for something the only difference is Animal Crossing makes you feel proud and rewarded for it. Just a  game? My left foot!

It isn't even your fault, your town, you should put things where you want. They should of asked if anything not just took. They knew it was wrong and this is 100% on them. Change my mind.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 8, 2020)

Yeah what a piece of hot garbage.
My NMT shop got white street lamps, white snack machine, and drink machine, if that's any of the ones you lost, I can also craft you any cherry blossom items if you bring materials, and I got hybrids growing out of my ears, which are you missing?


----------



## Llunavale (May 8, 2020)

Kadori said:


> Yeah i understand that.. I just wish you couldv'e put it more nicely?
> ...
> what you said is true but at the sametime meh?


I really don't think I was unkind in any way to be honest. Not everyone has to respond by coddling the affected. I feel bad for the OP for sure, please don't get me wrong, I feel bad for everyone it happens to when I see these threads on a nearly daily basis, that's why I nearly always choose to respond by encouraging _other people_ to check their lists and remove anyone they're not actually close with, so to avoid the possibility of this affected them _as much_ (obviously, not all the damage can be avoided - items can be picked up regardless). You chose to respond by offering @Saturniidae new hybrids to replace those lost (which is nice of you) and saying my advice is "meh" (which is pretty rude to be honest) despite this sort of thing happening every day to a lot of people who could actually probably use the same advice you're casually dismissing as "meh." I just am trying to encourage everyone to be safer.

My point is, I wasn't lecturing @Saturniidae - they're not a child; I'm sure they know how to avoid it in future off the back of this. I was encouraging everyone else to be more cautious and maybe proactively ensure that, if it was to ever happen to them, it doesn't have to be as serious because they didn't add someone they don't really trust as a person who can significantly affect your island (i.e. Best Friend).


----------



## CaptainFoulken (May 8, 2020)

So, your coworker is either a liar or a bad parent. How wonderful. You are obviously a kind soul and shouldn't be punished for trusting people.

I can make you the following cherry blossom recipes if you would like them: pochette (little bag), sakura-wood wall, clock, blossom-viewing lantern, petal pile, outdoor picnic set.  I can also craft the shell rug if you would like it. Drop me a message anytime. Don't let this one blip ruin your enjoyment, since it's your game and your island that you've worked so hard for.


----------



## Kadori (May 8, 2020)

Llunavale said:


> I really don't think I was unkind in any way to be honest. Not everyone has to respond by coddling the affected. I feel bad for the OP for sure, please don't get me wrong, I feel bad for everyone it happens to when I see these threads on a nearly daily basis, that's why I nearly always choose to respond by encouraging _other people_ to check their lists and remove anyone they're not actually close with, so to avoid the possibility of this affected them _as much_ (obviously, not all the damage can be avoided - items can be picked up regardless). You chose to respond by offering @Saturniidae new hybrids to replace those lost (which is nice of you) and saying my advice is "meh" (which is pretty rude to be honest) despite this sort of thing happening every day to a lot of people who could actually probably use the same advice you're casually dismissing as "meh." At least one of us is trying to encourage everyone to be safer.
> 
> My point is, I wasn't lecturing @Saturniidae - they're not a child; I'm sure they know how to avoid it in future off the back of this. I was encouraging everyone else to be more cautious and maybe proactively ensure that, if it was to ever happen to them, it doesn't have to be as serious because they didn't add someone they don't really trust as a person who can significantly affect your island (i.e. Best Friend).


I mean to say a bit harsh I didn't say you weren't unkind! :> To inform people is a really kind thing to do and also taking the time to reply to me is also very nice of you. and also sorry I had trouble putting my thoughts into words so I felt flustered to put something and i put meh. didn't mean to be rude!  sorry again ><


----------



## Llunavale (May 8, 2020)

Kadori said:


> I mean to say a bit harsh I didn't say you weren't unkind! :> To inform people is a really kind thing to do and also taking the time to reply to me is also very nice of you. and also sorry I had trouble putting my thoughts into words so I felt flustered to put something and i put meh. didn't mean to be rude!  sorry again ><


Really, don't worry about it, I think I get a bit "into it" and over-dramatic with this sort of stuff.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 8, 2020)

Llunavale said:


> Really, don't worry about it, I think I get a bit "into it" and over-dramatic with this sort of stuff.


Nothing wrong with your posts, not everything have to be wrapped in pillows and glitter, honesty is valued, and I can't see any ill will in your posts.


----------



## lxjshrss (May 8, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> What can we do to help you? I have some spare hybrids, namely mums, hyacinths and pansies.
> 
> I can order some white street lamps, too.
> 
> Let know what we can do to help ease the sting! I’m so sorry you were robbed!


I'd like to join in with this small little movement. If OP could maybe make a full-ish list of things they're missing, we could all pitch in and help them out this way if we're able to.  I'm capable of giving you some hybrid flowers (mainly roses), a Cherry-blossom pond stone, Cherry-blossom wand, Outdoor picnic set, Sakura-wood wall, Shell arch, Shell rug, Shell speaker and the white street lamps. I'd have to check what else my Nook island furniture has, but if I have a colour furniture you don't have, consider it done!


----------



## PugLovex (May 8, 2020)

she shouldn’t be guilting you like that. that is so irresponsible it makes me sick, no matter how old she is, she should learn that stealing is wrong. i’m so sorry that happened! especially when you though you could trust them, i know how you feel.

on a different platform, a girl PMED me asking for a certain item i had lying saying it was her nieces birthday. i didn’t want to give that girl the item, so i said no. then she asked for different items that i also liked. i really didn’t wanna give her any but i didn’t want to seem rude so i gave them to her. right after that she unfriended and traded them away. i felt so stupid, it’s hard!

again, she shouldn’t have done that, she should know that stealing is wrong!


----------



## AmyK (May 8, 2020)

I can definitely understand that you were upset. Sorry this happened to you! 

If you want a new blue playground gym, just send me a PM and I'll order it for you. I don't time travel in NH, so it would take one day to arrive, but you could have it for free. I can also craft every sakura recipe, just need the materials. Hope you can get your stuff back! Don't let this awful person ruin your sweet escape for too long.


----------



## Tako (May 8, 2020)

What a horrible co-worker. As someone who also plays with co-workers frequently and have them added as my best friends. Had this happen to me, I would have felt so betrayed.  These are people who work with you day-in and day-out. There should have been a level of trust established, and it should simply not have happened.

It doesn't matter if it's 'just a game'. As someone who is also playing it, they ought to know how much time and effort others would have had put into their islands. Bringing their kid in to guilt-trip you is possibly the worst thing they could have done. If they allowed their kid to get away with it, they're being a bad parent. If they were actually the one who did it, they're not only a bad parent, but also a horrible person. >(

I'm not sure what DIY recipes you have lost, but I do have a small stockpile of spares. I'll be happy to let you have all of them!


----------



## salty- (May 8, 2020)

No I'd honestly be pretty upset about this too. The fact they think it's okay to take this stuff even if it was their daughter is absolutely atrocious especially when some of the items are pretty rare or hard to come by, especially the cherry blossom recipes since those were only for april for a very limited time. It's also upsetting that they say you're overreacting since in these hard times there's very little to look forward to or things to keep your mind off stuff, so losing stuff on AC could be the tip of the iceberg, especially rarer items like the cherry blossom furniture or Nook miles items.

I'm sure there's plenty of people on the Bell Tree community who would be willing to help you out if you decide to continue, I'm so sorry this happened.


----------



## Mairen (May 8, 2020)

So they are teaching their daughter that stealing is okay to do? There's no excuse in the world that can make it okay. Stealing is stealing. If my daughter did that, I'd make her return all of the items she stole, along with making her give you a heartfelt apology. Honestly, I'd link your coworker to this thread to show her what the rest of the world thinks about this. I know evil can't be cured, but maybe it'll at least have her consider to rethink her morals.


----------



## tajikey (May 8, 2020)

That's quite the wall of words you got going on there. If you need another blue and green gym, I can give you one for the low cost of free.


----------



## EmmaFrost (May 8, 2020)

People are legitimately awful, I’m sorry this happened. I’m happy to give you some hybrids and a couple NMT. With all the folks offering stuff, I am certain you will gain back most of what was stolen <3 

Please be especially careful about the “best friends” thing moving forward.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 8, 2020)

Saturniidae said:


> It my fault for trusting people.
> I found a great turnip price and someone that was willing to let me make two trips.
> They gave me ten minutes and I rushed as quickly as possible to empty out everything in my pockets behind my nook cranny because i had opened my gate to my coworkers to sell their fruit (I would invite them but they knew to ask me before taking anything rule because my island is a work in progress and i dont have much time to play because ive been working non stop and sometimes im just too exhausted when i get home ) and i ended the session to invite them back when i reopened my gate from selling my turnips. I opened my gate and went to deposit my bells but i had a phone call so i walked away from my switch. some thirty minutes later i come back to majority of my fruit trees and bell trees shaken some hybrid flowers , all my seashells furniture and extra diy on my beach materials and mile tickets worst of all the stuff i left behind my nook that included nook mile furniture that i was able to find some one to trade colors with me white street lamps and the blue and green playground gym and the cherry blossom diys that i missed in april due to work that ive been looking for that someone on gamefaqs sold to me everything gone. i opened the group chat and i see someone saying to put my stuff back. i dont know why but i just started crying. i messaged my coworker that stole my stuff just asking for my stuff back .. the said "it wasn't them it was their daughter"  and guilted me saying that she's crying which i know is a lie . then proceeded to say that its just a game and am i really upset over something like that. but what they didnt know is that im already having a very hard time personally work is exhausting and animal crossing was the only thing i was really looking forward to this year. it wouldn't have mattered but im not far in the game you know .... their island is practically done but still why lie and steal from me . and try to make me feel like crap for getting upset. i dont feel like playing anymore . and its my fault because i had them as best friends. why lie to me though i just don't understand. i know its just a game but its still not right


Okay okay okay, so I'm now gonna rant, I would say all the bad words I know but this is a forum and uh no so I'll just be as nice as possible,


Spoiler: rant 1, nicest rant



what kind of crappy person does this, it's animal crossing





Spoiler: rant 2



If they are really that pathetic to be stealing pixels they pretty much have no life :/ also why blame it on children? they still have to return the stuff, if your kid steals a 1,000 dollar ring you can't say "oh my kid took it so it's fine ill just keep it"





Spoiler: rant 3, ruder



WHAT KIND OF PARENT DOES THAT? IT'S A FREAKING GAME HOW STUPID DO YOU HAVE TO BE!?!?!?!?!? CONTACT YOUR BOSS OR SOMETHING THATS SOME RUDE CRAP RIGHT THERE UNFRIEND THEM IGNORE THEM FOR THE REST OF YOUR LIFE NOBODY DOES THIS FOR THE LOVE OF NOOK IT'S ANIMAL CROSSING IF YOUR A FREAKING ADULT HOW PETTY DO YOU HAVE TO BE TO STEAL PIXELS FROM YOUR COWORKER?


 Also I could give you some free hybrids, this kind of stuff just literally feels like a punch in the gut to even read


----------



## Aliya (May 8, 2020)

It's already bad enough that people do this to random people online that they don't know, but it's even worse when you know the person in real life. I rarely tell others how to parent their kids, but it's disgusting that your coworker won't do the right thing here if it even was her "daughter".

Their attempt to spin it on you like you're the one with the problem is even more disgusting. Always remember that just because it means little to you doesn't mean that it means little to everyone else! Hopefully you don't have to interact with her much and I hope your other coworkers cut her out too. That's BS


----------



## katie. (May 8, 2020)

Im so sorry this has happened to you  its even worse as its someone you know personally.

Please let me know if there is anything you need and you can come to my island and get it


----------



## Tiffany (May 8, 2020)

I'm so sorry that happened to you. I know this is a game but we do a lot of work on our islands and trying to get items we want. Back in NL i accidentally deleted my whole town and I didn't play again for months. If I was that co worker I would make my daughter give everything back. You don't reward bad behavior even if it is a game. If you put up a list of what you lost I'll see if I have any of it. I have the white street lamps and ill check what color playground gym i have. I dont have extra cherry blossoms diys but if someone has petals i can make whichever ones you want. Also i have all types of fruit and some hybrids(mostly hyacinths).


----------



## SliceAndDice (May 8, 2020)

The others said everything. Your coworker is garbage. 
I don't have much, but if you need a few hybrid flowers, just DM me.


----------



## Tiffany (May 8, 2020)

I just checked my playground gym is red and yellow sorry.


----------



## alolu (May 8, 2020)

Wow!! I am so sorry this happened to you. I honestly am so scared of inviting new people to my island for this exact reason, I only have 3 best friends and would like to invite more people I just have to be careful. I have a lot of stuff and can help you out if like!! Let me know so I can give you the friend code!


----------



## Ella. (May 8, 2020)

That's terrible that a coworker would do that to you. I don't know what's worse the fact they stole or the fact they lied and blamed their daughter for it. I'm sorry that happened to you. I can help you with hybrids just pm also I have the pastel playground gym if you don't already have that.


----------



## Saturniidae (May 8, 2020)

I will try to respond to every comment. 
The reason I knew it was a lie because I KNOW that their kid is in another state due to the virus lockdown. Because of my position at work I can't say anything and or confront that person. We are all 27 or older so you would assume such a thing happening wouldn't be they case. At times when I would be on my break they would see me and ask me questions about the game because they knew i really like the series and I was always ALWAYS happy to help because this was their first AC game. Until this month I was unaware of how huge this game was kinda like what happened with pokemon go. I remembered that I was part of this forum, how nice everyone was just a great community overall. It's my fault because I thought it would be a nice thing to do . The reason I'm very much upset is why lie when if you know how I am I would have helped you. They are people I see every day. Luckily for me other coworkers were witness. Today is my day off so I ended the conversation with that person all I said was I wish you did not lie to me. They apparently went to work and tried to be like "lol she's all mad because i took some things its not that serious" not only according to my coworkers did they confess but my other coworkers that knew what happened call them out and told them that it's disrespectful and not funny.



If anyone has had something like this happen please dont let anyone make you feel horrible for how you are feeling. It is valid. There's nothing wrong with being passionate about something especially if you are older.


Everyone can play how ever you want but please be cautious of who you let into your island .


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 8, 2020)

Saturniidae said:


> I will try to respond to every comment.
> The reason I knew it was a lie because I KNOW that their kid is in another state due to the virus lockdown. Because of my position at work I can't say anything and or confront that person. We are all 27 or older so you would assume such a thing happening wouldn't be they case. At times when I would be on my break they would see me and ask me questions about the game because they knew i really like the series and I was always ALWAYS happy to help because this was their first AC game. Until this month I was unaware of how huge this game was kinda like what happened with pokemon go. I remembered that I was part of this forum, how nice everyone was just a great community overall. It's my fault because I thought it would be a nice thing to do . The reason I'm very much upset is why lie when if you know how I am I would have helped you. They are people I see every day. Luckily for me other coworkers were witness. Today is my day off so I ended the conversation with that person all I said was I wish you did not lie to me. They apparently went to work and tried to be like "lol she's all mad because i took some things its not that serious" not only according to my coworkers did they confess but my other coworkers that knew what happened call them out and told them that it's disrespectful and not funny.
> 
> 
> ...


It's a shame you can't kick their butt and split it open, you can destroy my five dollar lunchbox or some other thing (ran out of examples) but if you wreck my town I will find you and I will put you in tom nook's debt eternally.


----------



## Khaelis (May 8, 2020)

Elov said:


> Wow wtf? That is literally so petty. A grown adult with a kid stealing from their real life coworker in a game, and then turning around and lying to you about it? If possible I would cut ties with that relationship as much as possible. That is absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> Edit: If it's any condolence, it's better your coworker showed you their true colors now, rather than later. At least now you know not to trust them from now on, and can have your guard up around them, in case they try screwing you over/taking advantage of you in a worse way than animal crossing.





Rosie Moon said:


> “It’s just a game” is the most pathetic excuse and I hate when people use it. Who cares if it’s “just a game”? It’s something that you enjoy, that you’ve put time and effort into, that makes you happy, and this person has taken that from you. That’s not acceptable.
> 
> I have some spare hybrids I’d be willing to give you if you like



Both of these. First quote, I've definitely been betrayed by someone who I thought I'd spend the rest of my life with really late into knowing them and it still effects to this day. Some things cut deep and they just never go away, so be glad they only cut the surface. 

Second quote, 100% an awful thing to say as an excuse. I won't go into detail about it, but Animal Crossing means a ton to me because of personal things that went on in my life when I was really young so having a place where I'm suppose to feel happy doing the opposite would absolutely murder my mental state. 

People play games for the enjoyment.


----------



## Adaberny (May 8, 2020)

Im sorry to hear this happened to you.  Like other users have already said though, never add anyone you dont fully trust or arent close with. Ive gotten my town hacked/seeded before in previous AC games loosing up to 2-3 years worth of progress. It stinks, but all you can do is bring everything back up to where it was slowly.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 8, 2020)

Adaberny said:


> Im sorry to hear this happened to you.  Like other users have already said though, never add anyone you dont fully trust or arent close with. Ive gotten my town hacked/seeded before in previous AC gamss loosing up to 2-3 years worth of progress. It stinks, but all you can do is bring everything back up to where it was slowly.


wait um unrelated but what does like hacked/seeded mean i dont understand


----------



## made08 (May 8, 2020)

(((((((((((((((((((( i want to give u a hug


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (May 8, 2020)

I’m at least glad you have other coworkers who stepped up on the plate and even called her out on it. 

I really hate how she tried to frame it like she was the victim in this scenario, and it was out of her control that her daughter stole from you when she was actually guilty. Like a lot of people said beforehand, even if her daughter did that, she as parent has a responsibility to guide her child and explain almost every action has consequences and one needs to make sure to accept it then do the right thing. But seeing how she truly is, guess that’s asking the most that she herself would even want to take responsibility of her own actions. 

And riding off the “It’s just a game” statement.

I almost always hate hearing “It’s just a [insert blank]”. Listen, I understand I feel passionately about certain series and stuff. There are times I know the best thing for me to do is to agree to disagree, take a step back, and disengage to soothe down. But I feel like it’s a slap in the face to make it seem trivial I care about my interests.

You [referring to people who would make statements like ‘it’s just a game] don’t understand how important these special interests impacted me. How much it’s gotten me through life. It may _just_ be a game, but we as people get to define just how much the game can be for us.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 8, 2020)

aww sorry about that. I would cry too. video games is my coping method and AC has been a huge help right now with everything in my life moved around.
It is ok if you don't feel like playing right now but maybe you will be up to it later after you are done grieving.


----------



## Adaberny (May 8, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> wait um unrelated but what does like hacked/seeded mean i dont understand



Basically in wildworld and newleaf, if you invited someone to your town and they happened to be a hacker (someone who uses different methods to gain unauthorized access to things in the game, they manipulate the game how they want basically), they could ruin your game by placing an unmovable object in the game infront of your house so you could never get out for example, or would error code your town...basically ruin your game, theyd make it unplayable and youd be forced to reset your town. Sad times.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 8, 2020)

Adaberny said:


> Basically in wildworld and newleaf, if you invited someone to your town and they happened to be a hacker (someone who uses different methods to gain unauthorized access to things in the game, they manipulate the game how they want basically), they could ruin your game by placing an unmovable object in the game infront of your house so you could never get out for example, or would error code your town...basically ruin your game, theyd make it unplayable and youd be forced to reset your town. Sad times.


Oh my gosh that's horrible!


----------



## allainah (May 8, 2020)

Agreed with what everyone else has been saying, i would of cried too and thats pathetic asf for an irl friend to do that to you. It's not your fault at all, and you're not childish they are.
I have tons of hybrids I can give you some if you PM me! i can also get you the white street lamps and seashell furniture.


----------



## solace (May 8, 2020)

"If it's just a game" then ask her to pay up! Return the items plus interest (for damage: time/emotion). Seriously, if that is her true philosophy, she should have no trouble giving you back the items.

Your co-worker has no morals-bottom line. Then, to collude with her own child makes her case of being parent even worse and down right shameful. She has shown no remorse or has taken responsibility. And, if you co-worker has no intention of returning those items then by definition it is *stealing.*

I am sorry that this happened to you. This game means a lot of different things to different people, so please do not let her take that from you. Actually, let know no one take that from you!

There are a lot of great members here that feel for you and when stuff like this happens, I know we can try to help do some damage control. As for my part, I have all the Sakura items with some extra sakura petals to help craft anything you are missing. Please let me know! Keep your head up and please keep playing!


----------



## xara (May 8, 2020)

imagine an adult stealing your virtual items, jesus christ. i’m really sorry this happened to you :c


----------



## Blueskyy (May 8, 2020)

Ghost Mayor Jayden said:


> I’m at least glad you have other coworkers who stepped up on the plate and even called her out on it.
> 
> I really hate how she tried to frame it like she was the victim in this scenario, and it was out of her control that her daughter stole from you when she was actually guilty. Like a lot of people said beforehand, even if her daughter did that, she as parent has a responsibility to guide her child and explain almost every action has consequences and one needs to make sure to accept it then do the right thing. But seeing how she truly is, guess that’s asking the most that she herself would even want to take responsibility of her own actions.
> 
> ...


Not to mention if this coworker wants to trivialize the situation by saying it’s “just a game”, then it shouldn’t be an issue for them to return the items. After all, it’s “just a game”, right?


----------



## HannahLou (May 8, 2020)

Saturniidae said:


> It my fault for trusting people.
> I found a great turnip price and someone that was willing to let me make two trips.
> They gave me ten minutes and I rushed as quickly as possible to empty out everything in my pockets behind my nook cranny because i had opened my gate to my coworkers to sell their fruit (I would invite them but they knew to ask me before taking anything rule because my island is a work in progress and i dont have much time to play because ive been working non stop and sometimes im just too exhausted when i get home ) and i ended the session to invite them back when i reopened my gate from selling my turnips. I opened my gate and went to deposit my bells but i had a phone call so i walked away from my switch. some thirty minutes later i come back to majority of my fruit trees and bell trees shaken some hybrid flowers , all my seashells furniture and extra diy on my beach materials and mile tickets worst of all the stuff i left behind my nook that included nook mile furniture that i was able to find some one to trade colors with me white street lamps and the blue and green playground gym and the cherry blossom diys that i missed in april due to work that ive been looking for that someone on gamefaqs sold to me everything gone. i opened the group chat and i see someone saying to put my stuff back. i dont know why but i just started crying. i messaged my coworker that stole my stuff just asking for my stuff back .. the said "it wasn't them it was their daughter"  and guilted me saying that she's crying which i know is a lie . then proceeded to say that its just a game and am i really upset over something like that. but what they didnt know is that im already having a very hard time personally work is exhausting and animal crossing was the only thing i was really looking forward to this year. it wouldn't have mattered but im not far in the game you know .... their island is practically done but still why lie and steal from me . and try to make me feel like crap for getting upset. i dont feel like playing anymore . and its my fault because i had them as best friends. why lie to me though i just don't understand. i know its just a game but its still not right


That’s awful I’m so sorry to hear that  I promise not everyone is like that!! There are some great people on this game! If you need stuff and I have it I will donate it to you


----------



## Raz (May 8, 2020)

So their daughter is crying? Ok, fine, but that doesn't make her less wrong, and doesn't change the fact that they stole something from you.

So, it's just a game? That's awesome, cause that means they have no reason to keep hold onto your items, and there's absolutely no need for them to refuse to give your stuff back to you. 

At the end of the day, nothing will change the fact they're in the wrong side of the situation, no matter how many crying daughter's they can find...


----------



## solace (May 8, 2020)

Raz said:


> So their daughter is crying?


LOL- I think I spit out my morning coffee, Cheers Rami <3


----------



## Insulaire (May 8, 2020)

I mean, if the daughter’s already crying, might as well get all the stuff back. What’s she gonna do, double cry?


----------



## _Donut_ (May 8, 2020)

I'm also always anxious when I have people coming over for a trade that I might have some valuable stuff on the grounds somewhere. I only had 1 person where I ended the session with, they did their trade as normal but the second afterwards the went running into my island...like if you want to look around at least have the respect to ask first (what a lot of people actually do), I have no problem with that but I don't like people that just suddenly run off into your island... When I'm busy building stuff I drop things around and I don't want other people to pick them up.


----------



## morgan0804 (May 8, 2020)

I'm so sorry that happened to you! If there's any specific items/flowers you are missing let me know and I'll see if I can get you any of them back


----------



## Daisuk (May 8, 2020)

Jesus christ, some people are so ****ing petty. I bet your coworker is having the greatest feeling enjoying those extra bells right now! Jesus. And if the kid really had taken all that stuff, just give it back? ****ing hell.


----------



## samsquared (May 8, 2020)

This is absolutely not your fault. I know of at least 5 people who add coworkers as best friends, including myself, and all of my coworkers are amazing & we exchange items, never stealing. It's not typical behavior & you never should have to anticipate someone abusing your trust. Karma will come back around to this thief! 
OP, if you do ever decide to put together a list of the items you need to restore your town, I'd be glad to help. I have tons of furniture, DIYs, and hybrids and I'm sure that together, we can all make your place a little bit brighter if you'd be willing to trust other players again.  ☺


----------



## kojuuro (May 8, 2020)

This is horrific, and I'm so sorry this happened to you.

I can't offer flowers since I don't have any, but if there's anything on my catalog that you'd like, I'd be more than happy to get them for you.
I can't imagine what horrible person would steal from their friend in animal crossing, but I hope you aren't friends with them anymore after this.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 8, 2020)

That is terrible of them, i'm so sorry you got so much stuff stolen. I would continue to press you need your items back and hopefully they will eventually crack. If it was just a game, then I doubt they would have stolen your things because why would it matter 'its just a game bro.' Scummy really. But this is a big reason to watch and escort guests around your island, and make sure to block permissions to edit the island because they truly have no reason to.


----------



## Xeleron (May 8, 2020)

Honestly I would use that same excuse on them, "if you really think it's just a game, then return my stuff, you think it'a a game so by that logic, those items don't mean anything to you". If they don't return your items then they're just   people. I hate it, that you don't feel like you can enjoy the game right now, but I completely understand you might need some time. Trying to look at the positive, now you know it's not worth becoming friends with this co-worker and you don't have to waste your time and energy on them!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 8, 2020)

Saturniidae said:


> It my fault for trusting people.
> I found a great turnip price and someone that was willing to let me make two trips.
> They gave me ten minutes and I rushed as quickly as possible to empty out everything in my pockets behind my nook cranny because i had opened my gate to my coworkers to sell their fruit (I would invite them but they knew to ask me before taking anything rule because my island is a work in progress and i dont have much time to play because ive been working non stop and sometimes im just too exhausted when i get home ) and i ended the session to invite them back when i reopened my gate from selling my turnips. I opened my gate and went to deposit my bells but i had a phone call so i walked away from my switch. some thirty minutes later i come back to majority of my fruit trees and bell trees shaken some hybrid flowers , all my seashells furniture and extra diy on my beach materials and mile tickets worst of all the stuff i left behind my nook that included nook mile furniture that i was able to find some one to trade colors with me white street lamps and the blue and green playground gym and the cherry blossom diys that i missed in april due to work that ive been looking for that someone on gamefaqs sold to me everything gone. i opened the group chat and i see someone saying to put my stuff back. i dont know why but i just started crying. i messaged my coworker that stole my stuff just asking for my stuff back .. the said "it wasn't them it was their daughter"  and guilted me saying that she's crying which i know is a lie . then proceeded to say that its just a game and am i really upset over something like that. but what they didnt know is that im already having a very hard time personally work is exhausting and animal crossing was the only thing i was really looking forward to this year. it wouldn't have mattered but im not far in the game you know .... their island is practically done but still why lie and steal from me . and try to make me feel like crap for getting upset. i dont feel like playing anymore . and its my fault because i had them as best friends. why lie to me though i just don't understand. i know its just a game but its still not right


Idea: If you have a coworker that is your friend that is also close to the petty theft robber than you should have them convince the butthole to get a tbt account, since this thread has been commented on by everyone it won't be long until they see the mounds of comments that say that they're an idiot. 
Juuust an idea


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 8, 2020)

I know you've had several offers for white streetlamps and green playgrounds but I have them as well if you need 
I have all the sakura DIYs as well and while I don't have extra DIYs, I wouldn't mind crafting some furniture for you as I have some extra sakura petals with me
I also have some of the shell recipes as well if shells can be collected

Don't let a horrible person destroy your love for the game. Just look at everyone in this thread happy to help you. Cheers OP, everything will be alright!

One last thing, kick that horrible piece of - off your friend's list immediately. No one likes people who don't own up to their mistakes and blames children. Hope karma comes around to your coworker


----------



## Saturniidae (May 8, 2020)

Firstly I'd like to thank everyone that sent me all these nice messages. someone expressed how the game is something that makes them happy right now with the state of the world and I very much relate to that. Please forgive me if I don't respond quickly. 

I can't really answer questions about my job. The reason why I can't say anything to the person is because I'm their boss so for example if I were to react ANY way they can spread rumors and it might cost me my job and get me in trouble because I'm not supposed to be befriending workers outside of work. this bias policy. Even though I'm upset I cannot show that I am upset or treat them any differently. When I created the group i told the just as long as we never discuss current events or work stuff only animal crossing it would be ok. I hope this make sense. 

and apparently they only did it as a joke for instagram they were planning to give every back and they thought going back in time would undue the diy and didnt know it autosaves which i think is a lie

i told them i dont want anything back. they can keep it and to stop doing that because they've done it to other players because they're bored in the game  
I KNOW that they are ONLY APOLOGIZING because of my coworkers defending me. 

So it's a thing where people go to peoples islands to steal only to record to put online for internet points. just please be careful you all. the only reason I walked away from my switch was because it was people the i know and see everyday.


----------



## Corrie (May 8, 2020)

Yeah that's not okay. I'm so sorry this happened to you. This is why I don't invite anyone over without being there the entire time. Most of the stories I've heard could have been prevented by simply being by their game. That said, this is a coworker so you wouldn't have expected it. That's just nasty.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 8, 2020)

Saturniidae said:


> Firstly I'd like to thank everyone that sent me all these nice messages. someone expressed how the game is something that makes them happy right now with the state of the world and I very much relate to that. Please forgive me if I don't respond quickly.
> 
> I can't really answer questions about my job. The reason why I can't say anything to the person is because I'm their boss so for example if I were to react ANY way they can spread rumors and it might cost me my job and get me in trouble because I'm not supposed to be befriending workers outside of work. this bias policy. Even though I'm upset I cannot show that I am upset or treat them any differently. When I created the group i told the just as long as we never discuss current events or work stuff only animal crossing it would be ok. I hope this make sense.
> 
> ...


Soooooooooo petty.. Please for the love of nook _*Scam them back, destroy their town, cut down all of the trees. Revenge is in session...*_


----------



## Mairen (May 8, 2020)

I honestly wouldn't believe any of her excuses or lies at this point. She knew what she was doing, there's no "oh I thought I could return it later." No, she knew. And then for her to say she was only doing it to post her thievery on instagram..? what? Did I read that right? I can't believe there's actually an audience that would get any enjoyment out of watching videos of people stealing things out of our games. You'd think those would be shut down fairly quickly due to negative feedback.

Though I can sympathize with you being her boss and unable to actually do anything about this. It's awful you need to keep up that professional persona offline in order to keep your job safe. We're here to help you if you need anything though.


----------



## sierra (May 8, 2020)

Nevermind the thief apologists in this thread. It's no ones fault but the the person who stole from you and their ****ty parent excusing it. I would have added my coworkers as best friends. The chat functionality is so convenient. You adding them as such wasn't you inviting this kind of behavior.


----------



## Saturniidae (May 8, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Soooooooooo petty.. Please for the love of nook _*Scam them back, destroy their town, cut down all of the trees. Revenge is in session...*_


They just wont be allowed to come back


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 8, 2020)

sierra said:


> Nevermind the thief apologists in this thread. It's no ones fault but the the person who stole from you and their ****ty parent who excused that behavior. I would have added my coworkers as best friends. The chat functionality is so convenient. You adding them as such wasn't you inviting this kind of behavior.


I feel so bad for that child, getting blamed for something they didn't do, with such a horrible parent. The poor kid..

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020



Saturniidae said:


> They just wont be allowed to come back


That works too.


----------



## solace (May 8, 2020)

Saturniidae said:


> and apparently they only did it as a joke for instagram they were planning to give every back and they thought going back in time would undue the diy and didnt know it autosaves which i think is a lie


Personally, I think that is a cop-out! Lame excuse. For someone who has basically, grown up with this game: colleague, best friend, acquaintance whatever or whomever this would not be deemed as funny but an act of terror and no excuse would justify this!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 8, 2020)

solace said:


> Personally, I think that is a cop-out! Lame excuse. For someone who has basically, grown up with this game: colleague, best friend, acquaintance whatever or whomever this would not be deemed as funny but act of terror and no excuse would justify this!


Seriously if you enjoy watching someone get scammed you have no life :/


----------



## Corrie (May 8, 2020)

solace said:


> Personally, I think that is a cop-out! Lame excuse. For someone who has basically, grown up with this game: colleague, best friend, acquaintance whatever or whomever this would not be deemed as funny but an act of terror and no excuse would justify this!


I fully agree. Jokes are only funny when everyone is laughing. They did it on purpose and are playing it off to hide the embarrassment of getting caught.


----------



## Saturniidae (May 8, 2020)

Llunavale said:


> I really don't think I was unkind in any way to be honest. Not everyone has to respond by coddling the affected. I feel bad for the OP for sure, please don't get me wrong, I feel bad for everyone it happens to when I see these threads on a nearly daily basis, that's why I nearly always choose to respond by encouraging _other people_ to check their lists and remove anyone they're not actually close with, so to avoid the possibility of this affected them _as much_ (obviously, not all the damage can be avoided - items can be picked up regardless). You chose to respond by offering @Saturniidae new hybrids to replace those lost (which is nice of you) and saying my advice is "meh" (which is pretty rude to be honest) despite this sort of thing happening every day to a lot of people who could actually probably use the same advice you're casually dismissing as "meh." I just am trying to encourage everyone to be safer.
> 
> My point is, I wasn't lecturing @Saturniidae - they're not a child; I'm sure they know how to avoid it in future off the back of this. I was encouraging everyone else to be more cautious and maybe proactively ensure that, if it was to ever happen to them, it doesn't have to be as serious because they didn't add someone they don't really trust as a person who can significantly affect your island (i.e. Best Friend).




I don't want you to think that I took any offense of anything to your post. Believe me I am very cautious . I thought it would be ok because they are my coworkers. Ultimately it is my fault. they made the whole thing up about their kid. I'm only recently active on the forum I wasn't aware that posts like mine were often. I dont want anyone to think that I'm looking for hand outs or anything because that would just make me feel worse that my intentions are misconstrued.  I posted just to not only warn others of online play but to also let anyone know that if this has happened to them or similar that it's ok to be upset. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (May 8, 2020)

I cannot imagine stealing from someone in the first place, let alone someone you actually have to interact with again IRL. Even if her daughter was the one whole stole (part of me kinda doubts it), why would you allow your child to steal from someone (even if it is "just a game") and get away with it? That's not exactly setting a good example for your child. Ridiculous.


----------



## Llunavale (May 8, 2020)

Saturniidae said:


> *I don't want you to think that I took any offense of anything to your post.* Believe me I am very cautious . I thought it would be ok because they are my coworkers. Ultimately it is my fault. they made the whole thing up about their kid. *I'm only recently active on the forum I wasn't aware that posts like mine were often.* I dont want anyone to think that I'm looking for hand outs or anything because that would just make me feel worse that my intentions are misconstrued.  I posted just to not only warn others of online play but to also let anyone know that if this has happened to them or similar that it's ok to be upset. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


I'm glad! I did start to worry my first post was perhaps a bit harsh, but none of it was directed at you personally - I was going for more of a call-to-action to get others to make sure they truly trust the people they've best friended and, I think in general, to just be careful with who they're inviting to their islands.

I'm sorry if I made it sound like yours is just another post amongst a sea of similar ones - that really wasn't my intention. I was trying to emphasise the importance of people checking their best friends lists to make sure they're actually people they truly trust, based on the frequency posts like this pop up (not just on this forum but other places too). I very much agree with you and think it's important to share these experiences!


----------



## Antonio (May 8, 2020)

People like this are the worst. I can't stand liars and theifs. :/


----------



## usa-chan (May 8, 2020)

Saturniidae said:


> Firstly I'd like to thank everyone that sent me all these nice messages. someone expressed how the game is something that makes them happy right now with the state of the world and I very much relate to that. Please forgive me if I don't respond quickly.
> 
> I can't really answer questions about my job. The reason why I can't say anything to the person is because I'm their boss so for example if I were to react ANY way they can spread rumors and it might cost me my job and get me in trouble because I'm not supposed to be befriending workers outside of work. this bias policy. Even though I'm upset I cannot show that I am upset or treat them any differently. When I created the group i told the just as long as we never discuss current events or work stuff only animal crossing it would be ok. I hope this make sense.
> 
> ...


i'll gladly fight them for you, i can't imagine someone getting their kicks off stealing from someone else and bragging about it. honestly, this person seems to lack common sense _and_ dignity since they're gutsy enough to do this terrible thing to their boss (not that it's okay to do it to anyone!) and if they truly believe that tting back would undue the diy, then they're clearly not smart. 

i hope you get everything back, and that this doesn't negatively impact the game for you. people can be awful, but if you ever need anything, reach out!


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 8, 2020)

I’m sorry they stole from you, guilt tripped you, and invalidated your feelings by calling it “Just a game.” It may be “Just a game” but it was still your own hard work. Plus if it was just a game why was the kid crying? Also why not offer to return it?


----------



## IndiaHawker (May 8, 2020)

Wow that's an awful thing to do. I'd totally feel the same if someone did that to me! This game is a beautiful escapism from the real world. I understand how careful you must have to be, being their boss - awkward situation. I also saw that you said not to bother giving the items back - a shame as they shouldn't get to keep them all especially after the way they acted but then maybe you just don't want any more communication with them than necessary which is understandable! If the person has any sort of decency they would insist on not keeping the items for themselves!!

I definitely agree with the others that you should make a list of what you're missing and we can all try and help you get as much as possible back!! I don't have a great deal of valuable stuff yet but I do have a few hybrids and would happily spend what I can afford in Nook Miles giving you item colour variations


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 8, 2020)

I'm sorry you had this bad experience. It just really boggles my mind too that it was someone you know from work who did this. You'd expect a stranger, who has less to lose (no existing relationship), to possibly do something like this. But a co-worker? Meaning an actual adult? And they lied and said a child did it? Wow.


----------



## pochacco (May 8, 2020)

what you are feeling is valid!! i would have been upset myself, especially since i (and so many others!) rely so much on the game as a form of escapism from the current reality. i think that was such a pathetic thing to do, especially when it was someone that you trusted.


----------



## Saturniidae (May 8, 2020)

Please don't let my experience deter you from online play. up until last night my online experience has been great and even more so when i started be active in the forums again after not being on for years. I wanted to apologize because my post was written when I was really upset. I don't hate this game because of this bad experience. I will just be more cautious and I want to continue to work on my island so that I can reciprocate the generosity that I've seen here.  a lot of things were stolen of my island and i don't know if i am allowed to post them for the people that offered to help me acquire them again.  I don't want to get banned from this site or anyone to take my post the wrong way.  The main thing I'd like anyone to take from my experience is to not let anyone make you feel bad or invalidate how you feel especially if they didn't something wrong and "tell you it's just a game" and to be cautious of your island. Thank you all so much. I really feel much better. 

️


----------



## Candy83 (May 8, 2020)

Saturniidae said:


> It my fault for trusting people.
> ...



“This is a game” is interesting because, in the game that is “Animal Crossing: New Horizons,” the person—this co-worker—showed you his/her character.

It is a video game. It is not real life. But, this person—this real person—revealed himself/herself to you. _In a game._

One thing you can do is put this into perspective: What was stolen from you had to do with your personal time and investment in the game (up to that point). What could have been worse is this: In real life, what gets stolen is money and possessions and other things.

This co-worker isn’t bright. 

This co-worker showed you he/she is a thief. And that co-worker revealed himself/herself to you _in a video game_.

Stealing _in a video game_.

_Children_ doing that is more understandable.

Adults doing that is an example of being _a loser_.

_Here is your lesson:_ If you can help it, do _not_ get involved with such people—in your real life (which also includes your real time)—who are losers.


----------



## Meiyuu (May 8, 2020)

@Saturniidae It doesn’t seem to be against any rules to post a list in this thread, I just wouldn’t use the trading board to ask for free stuff. If you’re really worried you can private message anyone who asks for it. Sadly I can’t help because I’m not very far in the game and don’t have switch online anyway  But I can always provide emotional support!


----------



## Mello (May 10, 2020)

Saturniidae said:


> _unfortunate events_


Just stumbled upon this thread, ouch.. I'm sorry this happened to you. Shoot me a PM sometime and I'll invite you over to my island to give you a million bells, blue roses/other hybrid flowers, and any fruits you may need to help you get back on your feet.


----------

